# snows cut



## tunadog (Feb 2, 2008)

hey guys,
haven't been chiming in as much lately. I guess that happens when the bite gets going. Anyway, had a great week. Spent wed. about 60 miles offshore, catching grouper and a host of other awesome fish. I have a great lead on a top quality head boat if anyone is interested.

this evening I fished snows cut and did rather well. A bunch of nice size croaker, a few toad fish, and lost a decent sheepshead. Snows is just down the road from me, and I have been fishing it a bit lately. Anyone needing beta on that, let me know. Anyhow its off to kure or ft fisher for sat. I have some croaker heads ready for anything big. some fresh shrimp and Hope to find some fleas for the twin to that monster pomp.

Best wishes
TD


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Snows cut*

Isn't that where the world record flounder is from?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nope not the world Record*

BUt the state record for North Carolina flounder.
THere was big ine caught in Florida and one in New York. New Yorks was 22 pounds and something.
Hey tunadog. I friend of mine got some stripers the other day up in the Cape Fear. Biggest was 29 inches.


----------



## sh0721 (Jun 10, 2008)

Tunadog-
We have heard a lot about snows cut. where is that exactly? we are going to holden beach in July and was told to go there.


----------



## tunadog (Feb 2, 2008)

Snows Cut is a little ways from holden beach. If you dont want to travel too far I would check out Holden Beach, or Oak island. OKI has a lot to offer and shaves a good 45 minute off the drive. But because you asked.

Snows Cut is a finger outlet off the cape fear river. It Diverts a channel from the river proper and ends up creating the northern boundry for paradise island. PI is carolina beach, kure, and ft. fisher area. One of the traditional places to fish the cut from shore is snows cut park. Follow the signs into wilmington follow carolina beach, cross snows cut bridge, go past walgreens, make a rt to b/b tackle and seafood, buy some shrimp and ask where to fish the cut. Or google river road and you will find it. If fishing the cut from shore, expect to lose a lot of rigs. I have been tying dropper loops directly to my line and fishing bank sinkers or small pieces of rebar I drill a hole into (Cheaper than lead). Shrimp and squid work well. Fish the rocks for blk drum and shepphead. Anywhere else for croaker and spot. Explore and have fun. The bugs get bad at dark. And to keep from losing rigs. I fish a 8ft tica t2, I cast out and let it sit or drift a litte. If I get a fish or miss one, I hold the rod as high as I can And reel fast. This keeps the sinker,and rig from getting hung up on thye rip rap. Good Luck
TD


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Snows cut.*

He might mean paradise Island but it is also known as pleasure island.

Snows cut park off of river road is situated on the northern bank of Snow's cut. Take a right before the bridge, that's river road. follow it around to snows cut park.

The flounder fishing in it is already picking up.

Be prepared for strong currents and erroding banks. The old carolina beach bridge pile is to the west of the newer bridge and you can get hung bad through there. otherwise there is a lot of coquina rock in different places as well as old tree stumps from the erosion.

Snows cut was dredged (Ive heard blown through) in the late 1920's to allow passage from masonboro sound to the Cape Fear river. It is now part of the intercoastal waterway connecting the two. River water actually flows out of it now through Carolina Beach Inlet, hence the reason that the water out in front of Carolina beach rarely gets clear.


----------

